# dog backpacking bed?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

My v's love being under covers when sleeping so i am planning a 6 month hiking trip with Foxie and am wondering if anyone has found anything that works great for the dog to sleep in while backpacking. Some of the time it will be rather cold at night so i am worried for her. Ruffwear sells a bed that stuffs in a sack which is awesome, but does not cover her, and I've searched for "dog sleeping bags" and found nothing... anyone use or know of something that could work here? Thanks


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I take my pup camping almost every weekend. When it's cold out he likes to be under the covers. I sacrifice a little and let him curl into my sleeping bag, which then I can't zip up all the way. I put a blanket over the top of both of us and the heat from him helps me stay warm. Good luck and have a fun, safe hiking trip.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

What I usually do is either partially unzip the bag so he can cuddle right next to me, then cover us up with a second blanket, or I just completely unzip it and sort of tuck one end underneath my sleeping pad and/or back, then swing the bulk of it over so it covers both of us. It sort of depends on how warm it is out. I'm really short, so there's always plenty of material down at the bottom to tuck around my feet so they don't get cold. The biggest issue I've found is that he often wants to be right next to me, so he's mostly off of the pad. He does not like this, so tries to get more of his body on the pad. Then he shoves me off of it. So I fold up another blanket so he can be on even ground. Yes, he's spoiled and ridiculous!

I didn't really think of this beforehand the first time, so in the middle of the night I partially unzipped the bag and he crawled under. But he tried to crawl all the way in the bag, so he was fully covered. Have your legs and a dog stuck at the far end of your sleeping bag at 2am is not very fun.


----------

